# 6 day old mc baby



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sharing a photo of my 6 day old mainecoon baby, silver tabby boy. x


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww too cute, his tail looks like a tiny pipe cleaner


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

must admit they do look funny until 4 weeks old then they start to look cute.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww blesss :001_tt1:


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

Stop tempting me with Maine Coons


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

awww very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwww so tiny and cute, i think we need pictures of him every week to see him grow.....,,_


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

B E Auitful!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a gorgeous little silver tabby:001_wub: my first ever cat was a long haired silver tabby. she was beautiful - just like your little one


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

he is just beautiful ! thankyou for sharing such a young photo its hard to believe they grow from something so small!

what a cutie xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

He is adora-buble! :001_tt1:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a handsome chap!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_looking forward to more pics soon,. i would like a silver one, day,if i have room to squeeeeeeeze another one in,,,_


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'd love a silver mc!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _looking forward to more pics soon,. i would like a silver one, day,if i have room to squeeeeeeeze another one in,,,_


i dont think you will be able to squeeze him in, looking at the past litter of a boy this mum had hes going to be a very big baby.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh go on then.....more photos just taken.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweetie :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> i dont think you will be able to squeeze him in, looking at the past litter of a boy this mum had hes going to be a very big baby.


_wow, now he is beautiful, i would love one like him,.is he one you have kept, beautiful colouring, _


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

He's so cute and tiny! Amazing to think they grow to be so huge! I love MC but could never have one in the house as its no where near big enough for one especially with our Geoffrey and new BSH kitten! 
Keep us posted on how he gets on though please!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless his little furry paws, he's soo tiny and adorable :001_wub::001_wub:

My favourite colour MC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _wow, now he is beautiful, i would love one like him,.is he one you have kept, beautiful colouring, _


no, sadly i made a huge mistake and rehomed him, should have kept him though.
maybe next year i will get another one like him but if i do he will be staying.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> no, sadly i made a huge mistake and rehomed him, should have kept him though.
> maybe next year i will get another one like him but if i do he will be staying.


_ i can see why you wish you had kept him. It must be very hard to know wich kitten to keep in the litter,as they change so much from week to week, are you tempted to keep your little silver boy, i know he is only young,but he may grow just as handsome as the boy you parted with ,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i am very tempted to keep him but if i then had a blue silver hi white which is what im hoping for next year it would give me too many stud boys and i would then need more queens to keep them happy, i dont want too many breeding cats and i still havent found a home for my girl and her kitten yet.
if they dont find a home i would worry that each cat wouldnt get enough cuddles and this wouldnt be fair on them.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous, I love the silvers, Black smokes are my favourites too, he's a real little cutie.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> i am very tempted to keep him but if i then had a blue silver hi white which is what im hoping for next year it would give me too many stud boys and i would then need more queens to keep them happy, i dont want too many breeding cats and i still havent found a home for my girl and her kitten yet.
> if they dont find a home i would worry that each cat wouldnt get enough cuddles and this wouldnt be fair on them.


_yes i do understand,as a breeder you cant let your heart rule your head, you cant keep them all can you. is it about 3 girls to each stud, or something like that, _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive got a black smoke, she is beautiful and im keeping her kitten which is a black silver girl so this will give me 4 queens to my 1 stud. thats more than enough to cope with especially when they have kittens.
i would have had 5 girls but sadly she wasnt great with newborns although she adores the kittens when they are 5 weeks old, so being neutered she can play with the other girls babies when they are old enough.
this queen has lost alot of weight so being neutered im hoping she will pile it back on, not a queen i would want to risk again but is a fantastic pet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Lady Panther, the kitten i am getting next week is a black smoke, i have seen acouple of kitten pics of a black silver, but im still not to sure how you tell which is a black smoke and which is a black silver,, i am trying to learn, but find some of the colourings hard. .How old is your black silver kitten if you dont mind me asking._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

shes 12 weeks old now but this photo is at 6 weeks old.
basically she is a silver but as her parents are black smoke to a brown tabby she is registered as a black silver. if she had been from one parent being silver then she would be registered as a silver, very confusing.

smokes, the silver at the hair base can only been seen when you part the fur, otherwise from a distance it looks a solid.

i have a black silver shaded registered stud boy but he looks silver so when i use him its going to be fun to see what gccf actually register the kittens as.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> shes 12 weeks old now but this photo is at 6 weeks old.
> basically she is a silver but as her parents are black smoke to a brown tabby she is registered as a black silver. if she had been from one parent being silver then she would be registered as a silver, very confusing.
> 
> smokes, the silver at the hair base can only been seen when you part the fur, otherwise from a distance it looks a solid.
> ...


_shes very pretty, so she will be your new breeding queen for next year . Yes all this colour thing is confusing, i dont know how you breeders work it out, as they change so much,once you send off their paper work is that the colour you have to stick with, what if they change colour and its wrong on their paperwork _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes she will be my new queen next year, hopefully anyway.
if the gccf have registered the wrong colour breeders can ask gccf to change the colour but i think breeders would need to produce photos of the cat. not entirely sure as its never happened to me as yet, gccf go through their colour genetic computer and register what it says on the data. dont quote me on this though as its just a guess.
this did happen to somebody at a cat show last year, the cat was registered as the wrong colour so couldnt be shown, such a shame as it was a fantastic cat, there was then an arguement as to who should change the registration, the breeder or the owner.... not sure in the end what happened but was on the mccc forum.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your little silver tabby boy thats only a week or so old, was he the only one in the litter, i cant remember, and how is the little one doing with the poorly eye, is he improving._


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

After a very emotional day having to take our pet Greyhound back to the kennels because he couldn't stay with us any longer for his own benefit and safety (long story and very sad), I have come to realise a silver tabby is the Maine Coon I want to get. Partly because I have wanted a silver, longhaired cat since I was little, partly because they're beautiful and would fit in lovely with my others boys, but also partly in honour of my Greyhound who is (was) the most beautiful blue colour.

On that note, when do you allow people to come and meet your kittens?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _your little silver tabby boy thats only a week or so old, was he the only one in the litter, i cant remember, and how is the little one doing with the poorly eye, is he improving._


sadly he is the only baby in this litter, mum had a scan and there was 2 placenta's that wasnt formed properly but the vet gave an injection to expel and synulox for the infection, so mum is better now and silver baby has lots of milk to himself.
red silver tabby boy with poorly eye is fantastic, he had a vet check friday and turns out he will be fine but still is currently having his eye treatment for another 2 weeks.

sorry to read about your greyhound, this is sad.
silvers are very beautiful. i have viewings from 9 weeks old after their first vaccinations.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In the breeds I know about, a black smoke is a non-agouti cat - a self cat - that has a smoke undercoat e.g. the bottom 1/3 or so of it's fur is bone white, and a silver is it's tabby equivalent. Registering the cat as black silver is saying it's a black (brown) silver tabby - you can get blue silver, red silver and cream silver in MCs, and each classic and mackerel tabbies each have their own breed numbers. However black silver isn't on the list of GCCF MC colours - they just call it silver tabby.

http://www.maine-coon-cat-club.com/gallery/Maine Coon Colour Registration Numbers.pdf

If you cross a black self to a brown tabby you might get more black selfs, if the tabby carries non-agouti, or they will all be brown tabby, which are genetically black cats. The colour of their pads (if the feet are not white) and the tip of the tail give that came away.

If one of the cats is black smoke or silver tabby, then the kittens that get the silver gene will be either black smoke or black silver. If both parents carry dilute you could also get blue, blue smoke, blue tabby and blue silver tabby.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for the information orientalslave.
when i spoke to gccf somebody there said she would be registered as black silver but now i expect the registration to come back as silver tabby. 
this is very helpful to me. x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keshet my new NFC girl is probably one of the most confusing colours ever -She is registered as a black silver tortie tabby and white!

CC glad to hear the little red silver boy's eye is doing well. Red silver is a gorgeous colour. I have a red silver and white odd eyed wegie called Kaisa. I call her the strawberry blonde of the family!

NR so sorry to hear about your greyhound x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> Keshet my new NFC girl is probably one of the most confusing colours ever -She is registered as a black silver tortie tabby and white!
> 
> CC glad to hear the little red silver boy's eye is doing well. Red silver is a gorgeous colour. I have a red silver and white odd eyed wegie called Kaisa. I call her the strawberry blonde of the family!
> 
> NR so sorry to hear about your greyhound x


YOu think that is confusing; Coda is a blue silver tortie tabby mink with white!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well, i learn something new everyday i come on here,now i am starting to get the colour thing, i had to read it twice but i think its sinking in lol.

i am allso very sorry to hear about your greyhound._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> YOu think that is confusing; Coda is a blue silver tortie tabby mink with white!


well spid....you can keep that genetic colour, im still struggling with the shaded's.
in america brown is referred to as black so no wonder im so confused.
im sure i will get the hang of it eventually, i think its the colour chart i am using which confuses me so much as its american.

anyway i know my newborn is silver, thats a definite.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

spid said:


> YOu think that is confusing; Coda is a blue silver tortie tabby mink with white!


you are right that is even more confusing!


----------

